# 1st Soil Test.. need recs for cheap "micros"



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

so I did the yard mastery test. Looks like I need some micros. They recommended the green punch etc. which in this climate I can't justify to the wife 150 on some liquid fert. What are some cheaper options that can get me close to where I need to be????


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

This fertilizer has those micronutrients you need and it meets your requirement of "cheap." It has iron and it's slow release. The label may be hard to see so I include a link to the company that way you can call them if you wish (see 2nd link). This is what I use now and I stay away from the overpriced and over hyped stuff. It's a sleeper fertilizer in my book.

What I find interesting and unusual is the soil test company recommended specific brands. I'd be leery of that and would be concern they are working together. My soil test never came with specific brand recommendations, only suggested rates.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Turf-Gro-50-lb-12000-sq-ft-24-0-11-Lawn-Fertilizer/50080954

https://sunnilandcorp.com/product/professional-turf-fertilizer-24-0-11/


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Methodical said:


> This fertilizer has those micronutrients you need and it meets your requirement of "cheap." It has iron and it's slow release. The label may be hard to see so I include a link to the company that way you can call them if you wish (see 2nd link). This is what I use now and I stay away from the overpriced and over hyped stuff. It's a sleeper fertilizer in my book.
> 
> What I find interesting and unusual is the soil test company recommended specific brands. I'd be leery of that and would be concern they are working together. My soil test never came with specific brand recommendations, only suggested rates.
> 
> ...


Because I got the soil kit from the yard mastery website lol so they are pushing their stuff! I'll be on the lookout for something similar to what you listed. Hard to get out and check the local big box stores since we are shelter in place and lowes won't ship!

Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Isn't Yard Mastery the LCN's estore? Or at the least a partnership/collaboration with him. His latest videos talk about how he didn't want to give abstract results that noobs wouldn't know how to interpret & w/o any product direction, which is a fair point. IMO it's a little lacking and simplistic for those past the noob stage but we all start there I guess.

As for your soil, granular micros are usually found in garden fertilizers but Pete w GCI uses the HyrBrix product line which seems to include a decent amount of micros as well. Ill attach a oic of their labels below. They may be worth a look.

Otherwise foliar sprays of micros + nitrogen, as the soil report recommends, is the usual solution for treating Micros deficiency. MicroGreene would get you there but there are other manufacturers that formulate micronutrient sprays as well. Here's what SiteOne carries, if you have one close by:


----------

